# Post your 335d Mods!



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly, when I bought my 2009 d last August all I intended to get done was a window tint but then the bug got me.

Here's the list so far with some pics taken by a friend (sorry, car wasn't washed at the time ):

window tints
angel eyes upgrade
light charcoal film on rear taillights
dark charcoal film on side markers
smoked reflectors
clear film on headlights 
matte black 335d badge
matte black vinyl around the chrome window trim
carbon fiber kidney grilles
carbon fiber hood and trunk emblems
carbon fiber front bumper splitters
M-tech carbon fiber trunk lip spoiler
BBS RGR wheels with Michelin Pilot Super Sports tires
KW V3 coil overs























































I might get carbon fiber mirror covers but after that I'm chilling for this year! :rofl:

Post your mods!!!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

OEM: rubber all-season mats, wheel locks, sunglasses holder swap (X1 handle)
BMW Performance: alcantara s/w trim, shift boot, ebrake boot, shift knob, ebrake handle, kidneys, rear diffuser, full carbon fiber trim, oddities tray swap (CF lid)
Aftermarket: Dimisa 4" tips, HRE 840R's, Llumar tints, Shadowline 335d emblem, Depo reflectors, Rotora BBK - 6 pot front / 4 pot rear, 355mm slotted/drilled rotors


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

EYE4SPEED said:


> OEM: rubber all-season mats, wheel locks, sunglasses holder swap (X1 handle)
> BMW Performance: alcantara s/w trim, shift boot, ebrake boot, shift knob, ebrake handle, kidneys, rear diffuser, full carbon fiber trim, oddities tray swap (CF lid)
> Aftermarket: Dimisa 4" tips, HRE 840R's, Llumar tints, Shadowline 335d emblem, Depo reflectors, Rotora BBK - 6 pot front / 4 pot rear, 355mm slotted/drilled rotors


Sick! Post some pics dude.


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

2010 D
LED Angel Eyes
Matte black kidney grills
Matte black vinyl tape on window trim
H & R lowering springs
18" staggered Enkei Raijin gunmetal
NRF Michelin Super Sport
Passport 8500

Been trying to resist but JB-D is probably next. Learned long ago not to mod my daily driver, but this car just has to much potential.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

A few more after washing the car before pics...lol:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

OEM rubber mats, window tint, 18" BBS RGRs in Diamond black with Michelin Pilot Sport non-RFTs, brushed aluminum interior color matched Alpine White.


----------



## mdbrit (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you take some pics of the LED angel eyes?


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

2009 335d
evolve tuned
LUX angel eye bulbs
window tints

Coming soon
Install new intercooler
muffler delete
tinted light overlays 

wish list
M-tech bumpers
idrive upgrade
suspension overhaul with M3 components
wheels
f30 sport front brakes


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

These are MTEC E92 HB - outer ring is not as bright as the 2011 OEM's I've seen


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Greek boy D, how much was the CF trunk spoiler? Nice car by the way!


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Concentric190 said:


> 2009 335d
> evolve tuned
> LUX angel eye bulbs
> window tints
> ...


What's the idrive upgrade? Do you not have idrive at all?


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

julesandtrish said:


> What's the idrive upgrade? Do you not have idrive at all?


combox and 6nr. these were added on 2011 models.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

julesandtrish said:


> Greek boy D, how much was the CF trunk spoiler? Nice car by the way!


I believe it was around $250 and thanks for the compliment. 

Added the Dimisa tips last month to remove the last piece of chrome from my car:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Added some CF side mirror covers yesterday at my friend's shop:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I did black kidney grills and black badge numbers. Next spring after the winter thaw I'm going to put on some Alufelgen CS7 wheels and Lux H8 halos.


----------

